# All-Inclusive Resorts (for extra fee) in Florida? (RCI trading)



## rickdl (May 16, 2010)

Are there any timeshare resorts in Florida that have all-inclusive packages?

i.e. you pay XX amount extra per day for all-inclusive drinks & food similar to non-timeshare type resorts in Dominican Republic, Cuba, Mexico, etc?

That would have some buffet types where you can get food and/or snacks anytime of the day.  Same with drinks (i.e. alcohol)

Something that preferably trades through RCI.  I realize that the "all-inclusive" component (if it exists) would likely be an additional surcharge....

Does this exist in Florida time shares?


----------



## Talent312 (May 16, 2010)

rickdl said:


> Are there any timeshare resorts in Florida that have all-inclusive packages? i.e. you pay XX amount extra per day for all-inclusive drinks & food similar to non-timeshare type resorts in Dominican Republic, Cuba, Mexico, etc?.... Does this exist in Florida time shares?



I haven't heard of one, most likely 'cuz there's almost no place in Florida where obtaining alcohol, food or dining out is a difficult proposition. BTW, when paying for a AI charge, you're subsidizing anyone who drinks and eat more than you do. OTOH, if you're a heavy drinker or eater yourself...


----------



## rickdl (May 16, 2010)

It's not a question about there being difficulty of attaining food or alcohol in food.  It's more a question of convenience of having an exact fixed cost and not having to look at menu prices.

If not all-inclusives, any large florida resorts (i.e. large in that it has lots of amenities on-resort so no need to drive-off resort for things to do) that have meal-plans and/or buffets for breakfast, lunch & dinner? (i.e. all 3)

(not interested in Disney world)


----------



## Talent312 (May 16, 2010)

Well, it turns out that there are a few...

*Little Palm Island* in the Florida Keys.
-- http://www.littlepalmisland.com/LittlePalmIsland_IslandGrand.aspx

*Amelia Island Plantation*, North of Jacksonville.
-- http://www.aipfl.com/rates/Vacation_Packages/All_Inclusive_Package.html

*Club Med - Sandpiper*, near Port St. Lucie (SE Florida).
-- http://www.clubmed.us/cm/resorts-north-america-usa-sandpiper_p-115-l-US-v-SANC-pe-10H-ac-vh.html


----------



## rickdl (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, I saw those too when doing a google search and saw them listed at http://www.luxury-resort-bliss.com/florida-all-inclusive-resorts.html but when looking at them I don't think any of the 3 trade with RCI :-(


----------



## Sea Six (May 16, 2010)

I've been to Little Palm Island already. Had to wait a few days to dock a 56 ft yacht because some guy named Donald Trump had the whole island booked for a few days. All inclusive?  Better have your platinum card cleared out before you go. $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Talent312 (May 17, 2010)

Not part of RCI (sorry), but...
There is an AI offered at the Don Cesar ("Pink Lady") in St. Pete, as a Fitness Getaway. http://www.getawayfitness.com/florida.html


----------

